
The Math Trick Behind MP3s, JPEGs, and Homer Simpson’s Face - uyoakaoma
http://nautil.us/blog/the-math-trick-behind-mp3s-jpegs-and-homer-simpsons-face
======
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6683866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6683866)

